# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Teveel sipralexa misschien?

## krekeltje

Ik neem al grote tijd sipralexa met 75 mg solian. De laatste tijd ben ik enorm vermoeid. Slapen tot en met doe ik. Zou dat komen omdat ik 2 sipralexa's moet nemen en dit die vervelende bijwerkingen kan geven.

----------


## Katarina

hallo, ook ik neem Sipralexa 2x10mg s morgens, ik heb er geen vermoeidheidsklachten van, integendeel ik voel me weerbaarder psychisch en stabieler. Ik weeg 75kg voor 1m68, want daar kan de dosis ook een rol spelen, als je heel mager bent kan de dosis voor jou te hoog zijn. Maar het is herfst, iedereen krijgt nu vermoeidheidsklachten. Ik zou eens mijn bloed laten checken of je nergens tekorten hebt, of je schildklier nog voldoende werkt enzo.. geeft ook vermoeidheidsklachten als die te traag werkt en middelen zoals Sipralexa vertragen wel het metabolisme... Hou ons op de hoogte hé, veel sterkte !

----------


## Agnes574

Krekeltje,

Ik ben het met Katarina eens; laat je bloed nog 's testen?! 

Ik heb 's rondgeneusd op het internet en volgens mij is die Solian de 'boosdoener'...
Ik heb zelf ook jarenlang 10 (1x s'morgens) en met tijden 20mg (1x s'morgens en 1x s'avonds) Sipralexa genomen en net als Katarina heb ik daar ook geen 'ergere' vermoeidheidsklachten van ervaren.
Wat ik kan vinden over die Solian; dat mensen zich daar énorm vermoeid en 'zombieachtig' door voelden.
Ook heb ik gelezen dat Solian in combinatie met andere 'sederende/rustgevende' medicatie het effect van de sedatie en vermoeidheid kan verergeren.
Dus als ik jou was zou ik die Solian stoppen/afbouwen of er een alternatief voor vragen aan je huisarts!!

Sterkte maatje!!
Xx Ag

----------


## krekeltje

Bedankt hoor allebei. Denk ook dat het van dat zal komen. Vandaag nog eens mijn bloed geprikt. Psychiater heeft me zaterdag ZYPREXA voorgeschreven. Nog erger dan dan Solian. Amai is me dat een sterke stuff..........  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------

